# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Ve chai điện tử - bán thử thế nào :D !

## mua2ban1

Update dần dần !

*
Liên hệ Phong - 0904306833, địa chỉ 35b ngõ 80 phố chợ Khâm Thiên (Phố chợ Khâm Thiên tầm nhà 15-17 Khâm Thiên gần đầu Lê Duẩn) . SHIP HÀNG VIETTEL mọi miền tổ quốc !
*


1. Nguồn DC/DC Converter Delta (in 48/60v - out 5v/87a, 27v/10a , +-12v/2.5a) .... made in thailand ...bán giá 400K.

----------


## mua2ban1

2.  Máy đo độ rung, đo gia tốc chuyên dụng IMV VM-1970 made in JAPAN, tình trạng nguyên bản, hoạt động hoàn hảo, thiết bị ứng dụng nhiều trong công nghiệp chế tạo máy, công nghiệp ô tô, đánh giá tác động môi trường, thử thông số loa, thiết bị audio .... thiết bị bị sử dụng loại tín hiệu cảm biến đầu vào dạng cảm biến gia tốc áp điện. Bán giá 5tr .

Link tham khảo:
https://www.imv.co.jp/e/products/vib...easure/charge/

----------


## mua2ban1

Thanh lý Block nguồn DELTA 48V-10A ... hàng Tây rất khủng , chạy biến áp và 4 sò sắt IRF252 RCA xịn đét, có chiết áp vi chỉnh điện áp ra quanh điện áp 48VDC.  Trọng lượng block nguồn tầm 20kg, thiết kế rackmount có quai xách rất đẹp, bán giá *XONG* mời các bác chén !

----------


## inhainha

> 2.  Máy đo độ rung, đo gia tốc chuyên dụng IMV VM-1970 made in JAPAN, tình trạng nguyên bản, hoạt động hoàn hảo, thiết bị ứng dụng nhiều trong công nghiệp chế tạo máy, công nghiệp ô tô, đánh giá tác động môi trường, thử thông số loa, thiết bị audio .... thiết bị bị sử dụng loại tín hiệu cảm biến đầu vào dạng cảm biến gia tốc áp điện. Bán giá 5tr .
> 
> Link tham khảo:
> https://www.imv.co.jp/e/products/vib...easure/charge/


Có luôn cảm biến không bác?

----------


## mua2ban1

> Có luôn cảm biến không bác?


có mỗi thân máy bác ạ !

----------


## mua2ban1

Nguồn xung tháo máy chủ 12V-56A đã kích hoạt sẵn, cắm là xài, không quạt chạy rất êm ... bán giá... ĐÃ BÁN ....cho các bác DIY !

----------


## mua2ban1

Cập nhật 7/3/2017 : Có em nguồn HIPRO 12V-54A ....đã kích sẵn , về cắm điện là xài , bán giá .... ĐÃ BÁN ...

----------


## mua2ban1

PLC Samsung N-70 hoạt động tốt ... bán giá 1tr5

----------


## mua2ban1

> PLC Samsung N-70 hoạt động tốt ... bán giá 1tr5


Giảm giá còn 1tr ... hốt đi các bác !

----------


## mua2ban1

Khởi động từ 60A like new cuộn hút 220V ... bán giá 300K

----------


## cnclaivung

em lấy khởi động từ nhé

----------


## Trucvt

Có khởi loại 3P-60A/ cuộn hút 24VDC báo tôi nhé. Thanks

----------


## mua2ban1

> em lấy khởi động từ nhé


pm bác nhưng chưa thấy trả lời ???

----------


## mua2ban1

Nguồn 24V-16A JAPAN .... loại TDK điện áp vào 100/110V và loại SAM-A điện áp vào 220V . ĐÃ BÁN HẾT .

----------


## mua2ban1

Update block nguồn 48V/10A DELTA đã bán

----------


## Trucvt

> Nguồn 24V-16A JAPAN .... loại TDK điện áp vào 100/110V và loại SAM-A điện áp vào 220V . Bán đồng giá 400K/em.


Hôm nào rảnh phải qua xem 2 chú này mới được

----------


## thaibinhcnc

vừa alo đặt bác cái nguồn SAM-A 24v/16A.

địa chỉ ship hàng cho bác
Đỗ văn hoàng
Thôn 6 - Kiến Thành - Đăk R.Lấp - Đăk Nông.
alo: 01203 90 94 88 / 01294 59 97 85 - MẠNH

----------


## mua2ban1

> vừa alo đặt bác cái nguồn SAM-A 24v/16A.
> 
> địa chỉ ship hàng cho bác
> Đỗ văn hoàng
> Thôn 6 - Kiến Thành - Đăk R.Lấp - Đăk Nông.
> alo: 01203 90 94 88 / 01294 59 97 85 - MẠNH


Ok bác nhé  !

----------


## mua2ban1

> Hôm nào rảnh phải qua xem 2 chú này mới được


Update ! còn em TDK thôi bác  :Smile:

----------


## mua2ban1

Update thêm box terminal nguồn chuyên dụng dùng trong viễn thông, hàng tây có nắp gắn nam châm hít rất chắc chắn .... hàng như hình thật dưới, bán giá 300K mời các bác chén về DIY !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 8/4:  Thiết bị đóng mở nguồn qua Internet thanh lý (rack mount) có 8 đầu ra có thể điều khiển  ... bán giá 800K cho các bạn về làm smart home  :Big Grin:

----------


## thaibinhcnc

không thấy thông số gì cả



> Update thêm box terminal nguồn chuyên dụng dùng trong viễn thông, hàng tây có nắp gắn nam châm hít rất chắc chắn .... hàng như hình thật dưới, bán giá 300K mời các bác chén về DIY !
> 
> Đính kèm 35654

----------


## mua2ban1

> không thấy thông số gì cả



Chủ yếu lấy hộp DIY việc khác mà bác

----------


## mua2ban1

Update:   Đã bán cả hai em nguồn 24v

----------


## thaibinhcnc

kết quả của mấy chú viettel để lại. Có mấy cái chân tuôn hết luôn. Còn con nguồn nào 24v nào không ông chủ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> kết quả của mấy chú viettel để lại. Có mấy cái chân tuôn hết luôn. Còn con nguồn nào 24v nào không ông chủ.


Mấy ông viettel này chở bằng ngựa hay sao mà kinh dị vậy nhỉ. Nhìn mà thấy bực mình....

----------


## mua2ban1

> kết quả của mấy chú viettel để lại. Có mấy cái chân tuôn hết luôn. Còn con nguồn nào 24v nào không ông chủ.


Cụ dùng được em 24v này thì em gửi cho free cho 2 con này :

----------


## mua2ban1

Hoặc em feedback lại cụ money , cụ cứ giữ lại nguồn cho đỡ mất tiền cho VIETTEL củ chuối lần nữa :v :v

----------


## thaibinhcnc

mấy con TDK hết rồi ah shop.
Nguồn này mình gắn trên máy ép gạch đá nên cần nguồn to xác tí.

----------


## mua2ban1

> mấy con TDK hết rồi ah shop.
> Nguồn này mình gắn trên máy ép gạch đá nên cần nguồn to xác tí.


Bán rồi cụ nhé :v

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 16/4 : Hai em nguồn ASTEC 48V-24A (input 100-240v ac) .... made in philipin ... chạy ngon lành cành đào, like new, đã kích sẵn và hàn dây, bê về cắm điện là dùng. Bán giá *400K*/em

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 16/4 : Nguồn server 12V-30A ... chạy ngon lành cành đào, like new, đã kích sẵn và hàn dây, bê về cắm điện là dùng. Bán giá *300K*/em có 4 em

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Update 16/4 : Hai em nguồn ASTEC 48V-24A (input 100-240v ac) .... made in philipin ... chạy ngon lành cành đào, like new, đã kích sẵn và hàn dây, bê về cắm điện là dùng. Bán giá *400K*/em


hàng đẹp đấy. Hạ áp xuống 30 đc không ông chủ

----------


## mua2ban1

> hàng đẹp đấy. Hạ áp xuống 30 đc không ông chủ


Chắc là không hạ được rồi cụ ơi :v

----------


## Gamo

Hack đi bác...

----------


## Totdo

lấy môt cục nguồn 12v 30a 300k nhé bác chủ, ngày mai alo

----------


## mua2ban1

> lấy môt cục nguồn 12v 30a 300k nhé bác chủ, ngày mai alo


Ok bác chủ !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 18/4 : Lại về hai em nguồn server HP to nặng 12V-40A đã kích đấu dây sẵn bê về là xài . Bán giá như đám trên (đã bán hết) 300K/em

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 18/4 : Ổ điện công trường ... 50K/pcs ....đã bán 4 em còn 9 em tất cả .... lấy tất 400K .

----------


## voccnc

> vừa alo đặt bác cái nguồn SAM-A 24v/16A.
> 
> địa chỉ ship hàng cho bác
> Đỗ văn hoàng
> Thôn 6 - Kiến Thành - Đăk R.Lấp - Đăk Nông.
> alo: 01203 90 94 88 / 01294 59 97 85 - MẠNH


Bác cũng đak nông hả. Bác chế món gì đấy

----------


## thaibinhcnc

cục 48v/24A còn thì thông tin cho mình.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Bác cũng đak nông hả. Bác chế món gì đấy


nếu gần thì ae caffe cho vui.

----------


## mua2ban1

> cục 48v/24A còn thì thông tin cho mình.


Em bán về Thái Bình quê lúa rồi cụ ơi !

----------


## Totdo

lấy 1 nguồn 12v 40a gởi theo địa chỉ cũ luôn bác chủ

----------

emptyhb

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 20/4 : đo nhiệt độ mũi hàn HAKKO , nhưng ko còn sense ... mã FG-100 chạy một pin 9V . Bán 200K cho các bác yêu khoa học

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 21/4 : Hai cục modul hình như của PLC Mitsubishi thời ô kìa .... 150K/hai cục cho cụ nào cần

----------


## emptyhb

Chả biết làm gì được không nhưng em cứ lấy 2 cục plc nhé!

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cụ chủ còn nguồn viên thông 12v-30a ko ạ?

----------


## mua2ban1

> Cụ chủ còn nguồn viên thông 12v-30a ko ạ?


Còn bác nhé !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 22/4 : Nguồn tháo thiết bị viễn thông HUAWEI có đủ các đường ra : 12V-14A , 5V-25A ,3.3V-55A ... nguồn đã kích sẵn chỉ việc cắm điện xài . Bán giá 300K.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cụ ở đoạn nào ý nhề? Mai cụ ship qua đê la thành giúp e đc ko ợ

----------


## mua2ban1

> Cụ ở đoạn nào ý nhề? Mai cụ ship qua đê la thành giúp e đc ko ợ


Cụ lấy mấy cái nhỉ ? tối mai làm về em ship cho cụ !

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

E lấy 1 bộ thôi ạ. Mang về xài cho mấy con khoan hỏng pin thôi  :Wink: ))
Tối mấy h cụ ship đc nhề? Để e còn ánh giờ mà chờ ạ

----------


## mua2ban1

> E lấy 1 bộ thôi ạ. Mang về xài cho mấy con khoan hỏng pin thôi ))
> Tối mấy h cụ ship đc nhề? Để e còn ánh giờ mà chờ ạ


Tầm 18h30 cụ nhé :v !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 24/4: Đám điều khiển nhiệt độ tháo kho lạnh (ko có senso) ... hoạt động tốt, đồng giá 150K/em

----------


## dangkhoi

> Update 24/4: Đám điều khiển nhiệt độ tháo kho lạnh (ko có senso) ... hoạt động tốt, đồng giá 150K/em


liên hệ 0914068960

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 26/4: Nguồn server DELL 12V-55A đã kích và hàn dây sẵn , cắm điện là xài ... bán giá 300K

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 27/4: Máy đo all in one Data Harvest đo và hiển thị 6 senson cùng lúc, có cổng USB kết nối máy tính hiển thị giá trị đo trên phần mềm hoặc lưu log trên memory thiết bị .... made in UK ... full senso options đi kèm  (temp, ph, độ mặn, độ dẫn điện, cường độ sáng lux, áp suất, trọng lượng, dòng điện, điện áp.... ) . Giá new khá đắt, thanh lý giá 3tr toàn bộ.

----------


## th11

bác chủ còn nguồn 12V 40A trở lên ko ạ. em cần 5 con
báo giá chuyển vào sài gềnh giúp em phát

----------


## mua2ban1

> bác chủ còn nguồn 12V 40A trở lên ko ạ. em cần 5 con
> báo giá chuyển vào sài gềnh giúp em phát


Còn mỗi em DELL 12v-54a kia bác chủ ạ - 350K đã bao gồm ship chậm vào sài ghềnh ^^

----------


## mua2ban1

Updat 29/4: Nguồn 48V-50A ZTE hàng rất ngon, nặng tầm 3.5kg/em .... bán giá 500k/em có hai em

----------


## mytho

> Updat 29/4: Nguồn 48V-50A ZTE hàng rất ngon, nặng tầm 3.5kg/em .... bán giá 500k/em có hai em


Bác để cho 2 cái nguồn này nha , inbox cho xin số TK nha

----------


## mua2ban1

> Bác để cho 2 cái nguồn này nha , inbox cho xin số TK nha


bác check inbox nhé !

----------


## th11

vậy bác thớt ship theo địa chỉ này giúp em: Lại Văn Duy đc: 43/8B phan văn đối tiền lân, bà điểm, hóc môn tp.hcm đt: 0983548695
có nguồn 12v 30a thì gửi thêm cho em 2 cục nữa ạ
mà ko thấy thông tin của thớt nhỉ
thanks bác

----------


## mua2ban1

> vậy bác thớt ship theo địa chỉ này giúp em: Lại Văn Duy đc: 43/8B phan văn đối tiền lân, bà điểm, hóc môn tp.hcm đt: 0983548695
> có nguồn 12v 30a thì gửi thêm cho em 2 cục nữa ạ
> mà ko thấy thông tin của thớt nhỉ
> thanks bác


úi , bác chậm quá em bán hết rồi , đợt tới có hàng em hú bác , tks !

----------


## mua2ban1

> Bác để cho 2 cái nguồn này nha , inbox cho xin số TK nha


Inbox mà không thấy bác ý kiến gì ?? em bán người khác vậy ! up

----------


## mua2ban1

> Updat 29/4: Nguồn 48V-50A ZTE hàng rất ngon, nặng tầm 3.5kg/em .... bán giá 500k/em có hai em


Còn một em duy nhất mời các bác !

----------


## mytho

> Còn một em duy nhất mời các bác !


còn 1 để em nha bác sáng giờ về quê  (lh:0913713161)

----------


## mua2ban1

> còn 1 để em nha bác sáng giờ về quê  (lh:0913713161)


Ok .... bác nhé !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 2/5 : PLC LS hàng thông dụng mã 7KM-DR20S tháo tủ tình trạng hoạt động tốt ... bán giá 1tr

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 2/5 : Step driver VEXTA ASD13A-A (số lượng 2 em) và Brushless DC Motor Driver 12C-CC số lượng một em, bán đồng giá 800K/em lấy tất giá 2tr/3 em.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 4/5: Hai em Osilocoppe YOKOGAWA 50Mh ... made in JAPAN ... hoạt động hoàn hảo, màn hình, tia hiển thị sáng đẹp ...bán giá 2tr5/chiếc (không có que đo đi kèm).

----------


## mactech

Em lấy 1 con osilocoppe nhé

----------


## mua2ban1

> Em lấy 1 con osilocoppe nhé


Update , đã bán 1 em còn 1 em duy nhất !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 6/5: Nguồn server  12V-37A ... kích và hàn sẵn dây ... bê về sài luôn ... bán 300K/em

----------


## carephone

> Update 6/5: Nguồn server  12V-37A ... kích và hàn sẵn dây ... bê về sài luôn ... bán 300K/em


bác để cho e một cái nguồn 12v 37A nhé

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=mua2ban1;114067]Update 6/5: Nguồn server  12V-37A ... kích và hàn sẵn dây ... bê về sài luôn ... bán 300K/em
Mình lấy cái còn lại nhé,liên lạc với bác thế nào,

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=ali35;114124]


> Update 6/5: Nguồn server  12V-37A ... kích và hàn sẵn dây ... bê về sài luôn ... bán 300K/em
> Mình lấy cái còn lại nhé,liên lạc với bác thế nào,


sorry bác nhé;cho mình hủy gạch ạ vì xin đươc món này rồi

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 7/5 : Hộp PLC Lab của mấy anh Hàn xẻng dạy học .... MASTER-K10S ... bán giá 300K cho các bác yêu khoa học

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 10/5: Nguồn 12V-60A HP ... kích và đấu dây sẵn , cắm điện là xài ... bán giá 400K !





PLC CPU Module lẻ loi .. 150K

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 12/5: Lọc nguồn TDK 15A Japan .... bán 150K cho các bác về lắp máy !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 13/5: Nguồn 12V-36A HP ... kích & hàn dây sẵn, bê về xài lun .... giá 300K/em có hai em .

Nguồn 48V-7.5A made in finland xịn đét ... giá 300K/em có 1 em .

----------


## vpopviet

E gach nguon 48v nha chu thot, lh e qua so 01689871637 zalo, do e thay sdt cua a

----------


## mua2ban1

> E gach nguon 48v nha chu thot, lh e qua so 01689871637 zalo, do e thay sdt cua a


Đã liên hệ bạn nhé !

----------


## gianghd

> Update 24/4: Đám điều khiển nhiệt độ tháo kho lạnh (ko có senso) ... hoạt động tốt, đồng giá 150K/em
> 
> Đính kèm 36683Đính kèm 36684Đính kèm 36685Đính kèm 36686Đính kèm 36687


Còn đồng hộ nhiệt ko bác ?

----------


## mua2ban1

> Còn đồng hộ nhiệt ko bác ?


Còn bạn ơi ! 0904306833 - zalo nhé !

----------


## mua2ban1

> Update 13/5: Nguồn 12V-36A HP ... kích & hàn dây sẵn, bê về xài lun .... giá 300K/em có hai em .
> 
> Nguồn 48V-7.5A made in finland xịn đét ... giá 300K/em có 1 em .


Đám nguồn vẫn còn nguyên ... mời các bác

----------


## mua2ban1

Nguồn 48V đã bán , còn hai em 12V-36A thôi , lên nào !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 16/5: Mặt panel của biến tần ABB dòng ACS800, ACS850 Inverters and ACSM1 Servo Drives ... hình thức like new, bán giá 1tr/em có 3 em . 

Hộp nút nhấn Start-Stop made in FRANCE ... mới chưa xài .. bán 100K/box có 3 box

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 18/5: Nguồn 12V-38A ... kích và hàn dây sẵn , cắm điện xài luôn ... giá 300K/em có hai em !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 18/5: nguồn 48V-60A AGISSON .... bán giá 500K

----------


## Trucvt

Nguồn 48V-7.5A made in finland xịn đét ... giá 300K/em có 1 em .

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4hUkWHsz6

Còn không P ơi?

----------


## mua2ban1

> Nguồn 48V-7.5A made in finland xịn đét ... giá 300K/em có 1 em .
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4hUkWHsz6
> 
> Còn không P ơi?


Bán rồi bác !

----------


## Trucvt

OK nhé Phong nhé.

----------


## mua2ban1

Cập nhật : nguồn 48V đã bán hết , nguồn 12V-30A, 40A còn nhiều ... mời các bác !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 26/4/2017 : Lọc nguồn khủng AC 220V / 50A ... bán giá 500K

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 27/4/2017 : APC RS500 chạy 1 bình 12V full không ngắt .... bán giá 200K/em (ko có acquy đi kèm) ... số lượng có 5 em !

----------

macon1992255

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 28/5/2017

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 13/6: Nguồn 12V-76A .... kích sẵn cắm điện xài luôn ,giá 300K/em có hai em

----------

Vinh68

----------


## Vinh68

> Update 13/6: Nguồn 12V-76A .... kích sẵn cắm điện xài luôn ,giá 300K/em có hai em


Mình đặt 2 bộ nguồn này nhé bác. Tí nữa ck xong mình nhắn bác địa chỉ gởi.

----------


## sheeny

ups còn hàng không bác

----------


## mua2ban1

> ups còn hàng không bác


tạm hết bác nhé !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 13/6: Biến áp 3 pha khởi động động cơ công suất lớn - made in Japan - like new, dây đồng to như đầu đũa, nặng 45kg/cục. Bán giá 5tr/cục có hai cục giống nhau.

----------


## mua2ban1

Cập nhật 16/6: Lại về mấy em nguồn 12V-38A ...giá 300K/em mời các bác chén

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 17/6/2017: Hộp nguồn CCCP ... hàng lưu kho đầy đủ dây cáp trong nắp, trong nguồn có biến áp double c core khủng, linh kiện tụ tị, mạ bạc các kiểu, kích thước hộp 17x17x27 cân nặng 8.5kg/hộp có quai xách rất tiện lợi ! Bán giá 500K/hộp

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 17/6/2017: National Instruaments BNC-2110 .... không bít làm gì giá 300K/cục, có hai cục !

----------


## hungcadme

Em gạch bộ nguòn nhé. Nguồn ra bao nhiêu vôn vậy anh

----------


## inhainha

> Update 17/6/2017: National Instruaments BNC-2110 .... không bít làm gì giá 300K/cục, có hai cục !


gạch 2 cục này nhé bác

----------


## mua2ban1

> Em gạch bộ nguòn nhé. Nguồn ra bao nhiêu vôn vậy anh


ok bác nhé

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 22/6: Thanh bar phát ion dùng trong dây truyền lắp ráp điện tử ... hàng made in japan, hoạt động tốt , bán giá 500K mời các bác chén !

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Update 22/6: Thanh bar phát ion dùng trong dây truyền lắp ráp điện tử ... hàng made in japan, hoạt động tốt , bán giá 500K mời các bác chén !


Cái này dùng khử tĩnh điện phải ko bác?

----------


## jeanvaljean

Bác để em cái ban ion... cho en so dt hoac so tk e chuyen tien

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 24/6: Ground monitor system (hình như giám sát tiếp đất thiết bị hai kênh) xài điện 24V... bán giá 300K/em có 6 em.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 27/6:  UPS APC RS500 (dùng 1 bình 12V .... chạy full hết dung lượng acquy thì thôi) ... số lượng 20pcs ! Giá 250K/em (ko kèm acquy - các bác về tự trang bị)

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 27/6:  Thanh lý ít nguồn tháo máy chủ IBM USA đã kích mở nguồn cắm điện là xài : một loại điện áp đơn 12V/70A , một loại ra điện áp kép 12V/40 - 5V/28A. Bán đồng giá 300K/em số lượng 5 em (4 đơn, 1 kép).

----------


## vufree

gạch nguồn đơn 70Amp

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Cìn nguồn 12v/70a ko bác ? Còn thù em gạch 2 cái nhé

----------


## mua2ban1

> gạch nguồn đơn 70Amp


Ok tks bác !

----------


## mua2ban1

> Cìn nguồn 12v/70a ko bác ? Còn thù em gạch 2 cái nhé


Mới về update 29/6: Nguồn server HP 12V-82A(1000W) , DELL 12V-63A(750W) ... kích sẵn cắm điện xài luôn ... giá đồng hạng 300K/em mời bác chén !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 30/6: Nguồn 48V/19A , input auto 100-240VAC. Bán giá 500K/em có hai em

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Em dăng kí nhé


> Mới về update 29/6: Nguồn server HP 12V-82A(1000W) , DELL 12V-63A(750W) ... kích sẵn cắm điện xài luôn ... giá đồng hạng 300K/em mời bác chén !
> 
> Đính kèm 41046
> 
> Đính kèm 41047
> 
> Đính kèm 41048
> 
> Đính kèm 41049
> ...

----------


## mua2ban1

> Update 30/6: Nguồn 48V/19A , input auto 100-240VAC. Bán giá 500K/em có hai em
> 
> Đính kèm 41149
> 
> Đính kèm 41150
> 
> Đính kèm 41151
> 
> Đính kèm 41152


Update số lượng còn một em duy nhất.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 1/7: Vỉ lọc nguồn tháo máy công nghiệp ,bán giá 500K/em có hai em.

----------


## Ninh Tran

:Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

bán nhanh bán lẹ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mua2ban1

> bán nhanh bán lẹ


á à :v ......

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 3/7 :    Nguồn ARTERSYN hàng khủng to nặng FULL điện áp các loại: 3.3V/36A ; 5V/28A ; 12V/18A ; 48V/16A .... Bán giá 500K/em , số lượng có 3 em.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 14/7: Nguồn EMERSON 48V/25A .... bán giá 500k/em có 3 em

----------


## mua2ban1

Lên cho các cụ thấy nào

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## Ninh Tran

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> Lên cho các cụ thấy nào


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

lên lên.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 19/7: Nguồn 48V/2000W AEG xịn đét .... 500K/em có 2 em

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 20/7: Nguồn EMRSON và AEG 48V mỗi loại còn  hai em, lọc nguồn 20A dạng vỉ cho các bác lắp máy ... bán giá 200K.

----------


## mua2ban1

..................

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 24/7: Nguồn 48V/25A made in New Zealand xịn đét, bán giá 500K mời  các bác chén

----------


## emptyhb

Bác có nguồn nào >=48v  có terminal ra để gắn dây cho dễ không?

----------


## mua2ban1

> Bác có nguồn nào >=48v  có terminal ra để gắn dây cho dễ không?


Hàn sẵn in/out cho bác về chỉ việc xài thôi ! easy mà :v

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 25/7: Universal Bypass Switch Unit ... made in Euro ... bán giá 3tr cho bác nào cần !

----------


## mua2ban1

Tài liệu cho em Universal Bypass Switch Unit: http://docshare04.docshare.tips/file.../117234084.pdf

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác chủ cho em hỏi ngu con này dùng làm gì mà nhìn hoành tráng vậy?

----------


## mua2ban1

> Bác chủ cho em hỏi ngu con này dùng làm gì mà nhìn hoành tráng vậy?


Switch chuyển nhiều nguồn AC 220V tự động, không ngắt quãng .... và có thêm phần giám sát BATTERY 48V bác nhé (thiết bị này hay đi kèm các bộ INVERTER 48V lên 220V trạm viễn thông)

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## CNC abc

> Update 19/7: Nguồn 48V/2000W AEG xịn đét .... 500K/em có 2 em


Nguồn này còn k bác chủ? Nếu còn em mua 1 cái. Cho số TK vào inbox của em nhé. Tks bác.

----------


## Trucvt

Nguồn AEG chạy tốt đấy.

----------


## mua2ban1

> Nguồn AEG chạy tốt đấy.


Oh....tks bác

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 28/7: Nguồn AEG 48V/2000W  còn 1 em .... SANTAK 1000VA BLAZER (600W - chạy 2 bình 24V)..... 600K (giá chưa có bình) .

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 30/7: máy đo PF9800 Digital Power Meter , đo các thông số ampe, volt và công suất điện xoay chiều ... bán giá 800K mời các bác chén

----------


## mua2ban1

Update ngày 1-8:  USB camara soi da, soi linh kiện SMD quá đỉnh ... có led siêu sáng, chỉnh được cường độ sáng và tiêu cự thấu kính bằng tay ... 300K

----------


## ali35

> Update ngày 1-8:  USB camara soi da, soi linh kiện SMD quá đỉnh ... có led siêu sáng, chỉnh được cường độ sáng và tiêu cự thấu kính bằng tay ... 300K


em xí cái camera nhé,lát sms cho bác

----------


## nhatanh75

muốn mua cái nguồn

----------


## ali35

> muốn mua cái nguồn


 :Stick Out Tongue:  thông tin của bác này ở trang 1 bác ạ,
bác chủ nên đưa thông tin cá nhân vào mục chữ ký cho mọi người dễ theo đi

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 3/8:  Át tép đôi USA (250V/15A) tháo tủ viễn thông ... cụ nào chén DIY hệ thống nguồn thì ngon  choét ... giá 100K/em có 8 em

----------


## mua2ban1

> thông tin của bác này ở trang 1 bác ạ,
> bác chủ nên đưa thông tin cá nhân vào mục chữ ký cho mọi người dễ theo đi


Test chữ ký phát :v

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 9/8: Meanwell 49V - 4.6A ... bán 200k

----------


## Vinh68

> Update 9/8: Meanwell 49V - 4.6A ... bán 200k


Mình lấy cái nguồn này nhé bác. Tí nữa SMS.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 12/8: UPS Online C2K SANTAK 2000VA chạy 8 bình, đã mượn bình test chạy ngon .... bán giá 1tr5 không acquy .

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 13/8: Nguồn server combo 12V/30A + 5V/35A ... kích sẵn xài luôn ... mạch zin xịn đẹp tuyệt vời ...  giá 300k/em có chục em

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 14/8: Nguồn DC/DC converter 48-60V to 12V/60A DC .... hàng new chưa xài mới đét ...bán  giá 500K/em

----------


## mua2ban1

Nguồn 12V-30/35A còn nhiều mời các bác

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 21/8: nguồn 12V-42a ... bán giá 300K.

----------


## mua2ban1

update 26/8: Nguồn cho trâu bitcoin ... Great Wall 1250W ... nguyên tem xài tốt (4 đường VGA 6/8 pin, 1 ATX 24 pin). Bán giá 1tr2

----------


## mua2ban1

update 27/8: Nguồn 12V-54A DELTA ... kích sẵn xài luôn ... giá 300K/em có 2 em

----------


## Totdo

> Update 27/6:  UPS APC RS500 (dùng 1 bình 12V .... chạy full hết dung lượng acquy thì thôi) ... số lượng 20pcs ! Giá 250K/em (ko kèm acquy - các bác về tự trang bị)
> 
> Đính kèm 40941


Bộ này ra 220v lấy một bộ nhé bác chủ

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 30/8: Nguồn 12V-63A  ... bán giá 300K/em có 2 em.

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

> Update 30/8: Nguồn 12V-63A  ... bán giá 300K/em có 2 em.


Có phải nguồn máy đồng bộ dell ko bác?

----------


## mua2ban1

> Có phải nguồn máy đồng bộ dell ko bác?


Nguồn máy chủ DELL đó bác

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 31/8: Nguồn 24V-5A.... bán 200K

----------


## mua2ban1

Thanh lý hai ổ cắm nguồn thương hiệu OLSON  .... made in UK .... 18 outlet / thanh, dòng 32A max ... bán giá 1 triệu đồng/thanh có hai thanh.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update  4/9: Lọc nguồn Corcom Mexico 15A ...bán giá 200k

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 7/9: Nguồn 12V-54A mới về thêm 1 em ... giá không đổi 300K.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 10/9: UPS Santask Blazer 2000-EH (2000VA - 1200W) xài hai bình acquy (hệ 24V) ... chạy full time không ngắt (hết dung lượng bình thì thôi) ... Bán giá 600K (giá không acquy).... có 03 chiếc.

----------


## Totdo

có ship cod em lấy 1 con UPS Santask Blazer 2000-EH

Minh O935417382

----------


## mua2ban1

> có ship cod em lấy 1 con UPS Santask Blazer 2000-EH
> 
> Minh O935417382


Bác ck em nhé !

----------


## Totdo

> Bác ck em nhé !


chuyển khoản chắc là vài hôm nữa!!!

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 12/9: Máy khuấy từ -gia nhiệt IKA thương hiệu GERMANI (made in malaysia), phần gia nhiệt vẫn ok nhưng motor phần khoấy không thấy quay  ....  nguyên bản bán   500k cho các bác về ngâm cứu.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 15/9: Thanh lý hai vỉ lọc khủng, mỗi vỉ có 3 cuộn dây rất to và nặng ... có 1 đường vào và 1 đường ra có cốt đấu dây sẵn.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 18/9: Frequency Counter : HP5384A (10Hz-255Mhz) ; HC-F2700L (10Hz-2.7Ghz) ... Bán giá 2tr em HP,  1tr  em HC-F2700L .

----------


## mua2ban1

update 24/9 : Thanh lý UPS 2000VA (1400W) hàng xịn xuất mexico, dùng hệ 48V acquy nối ngoài, điện ra sóng sin, tình trạng hoạt động hoàn hảo, bán giá 1,5 triệu đồng mời các bác chén.

----------


## Trucvt

> update 24/9 : Thanh lý UPS 2000VA (1400W) hàng xịn xuất mexico, dùng hệ 48V acquy nối ngoài, điện ra sóng sin, tình trạng hoạt động hoàn hảo, bán giá 1,5 triệu đồng mời các bác chén.


Máy này quá chất.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 27/9;  Nguồn 12V-55A bán  giá 300K/em có hai em.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 30/9: Tủ  xạc acquy hàng KOREA trong có cục biến áp to vật vã, điện ra cho hệ 48V-20A ... input 220VAC,  bán giá 2tr.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 3/10: Nguồn HP 1000W (12V-82A) ... kích sẵn xài  luôn giá 600K/em.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update  8/10: Điện thoại để bàn chuyên dụng cho hội nghị online thương  hiệu USA ... ClearOne Conference Phone , bán giá 1tr.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 9/10: Thanh lý bàn vẽ, chữ ký điện tử ePad-ink hàng lưu kho của bank, chưa dùng like new .... giao tiếp USB , hoạt động hoàn hảo, bán giá 1tr mời các bác chén.

Link tham khảo:
https://epadlink.myshopify.com/colle...oducts/epadink

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 15/10: Nguồn 12V-55A mới về thêm 1 em giá 300K/em.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 16/10: Nguồn HP combo 12V-30A, 5V-35A kích sẵn xài luôn ... giá 300K/em có 6 em.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 18/10: 12V-70A có mạch combiner 2 nguồn chạy hot swap redandunt ! Bán giá toàn bộ 600K (2 nguồn + main combiner rời)

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 20/10: Nguồn 12V-55A kích sẵn xài luôn  ... 300K

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 20/10: UPS C1K santak true online sinwave chạy 3 bình, bán giá 1tr2 (ko acquy)

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 25/10: Thẻ nhớ CF (8/16/32/64/128M..) , card CF converter IO/data card ... for CNC, Automation .... đồng giá 100K/thẻ và card

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Có nguồn sever trên 680w hú phát ông chủ.

----------


## mua2ban1

> Có nguồn sever trên 680w hú phát ông chủ.


Ok ... có em hú bác !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 28-10: Nguồn xung điện áp ra 12V và 24V 250W max, full PFC điện vào tự động 100-250VAC, hàng chất lừ tản nhiệt nhôm nguyên khối ... bán giá 150K/em, còn 3 em

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Con dell 750w còn ko

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Update 28-10: Nguồn xung điện áp ra 12V và 24V 250W max, full PFC điện vào tự động 100-250VAC, hàng chất lừ tản nhiệt nhôm nguyên khối ... bán giá 150K/em, còn 3 em


gạch 1 em nha bác chủ

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 28/1: Dell power 12V/76A ... kích sẵn chạy luôn ! Bán giá 500K/em có hai em.

----------


## Xuan Gio

> Update 28-10: Nguồn xung điện áp ra 12V và 24V 250W max, full PFC điện vào tự động 100-250VAC, hàng chất lừ tản nhiệt nhôm nguyên khối ... bán giá 150K/em, còn 3 em


Gach 2 em con lai.

----------


## mua2ban1

> Gach 2 em con lai.


Đã bán hết rồi bác , chỉ còn nguồn DELL  12V-76A

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 30/10: Màn hình HMI  giá 800K

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 31/10: Nguồn cho TATTO new in box, chỉnh được step từ 0-18V bước 0,1V , dòng 2A max . Bán 500K.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update: Át tép DC các loại trị số: 150A, 50A, 20A, 15A .... lọc nguồn DC ...tháo tủ viễn thông, đồng giá  30K/chiếc số lượng  vài chục em.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 3/11:  Modul quang SFP 1.25G/10km , 155M/15km ....new nguyên đầu bịt nhựa, bán đồng giá 100K/em

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 4/11: UPS Upselect true online, sinwave (hệ 96V) .... bán giá 1tr5 không acquy.

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 5/11: Lọc nguồn DC 48V, 65A & 50A  ... giá 30K/cái có hơn chục cái.

----------


## thuhanoi

Có thẻ 512 hoặc 1G không bác 256 cúng đc

----------


## mua2ban1

> Có thẻ 512 hoặc 1G không bác 256 cúng đc


Có 1 em 256 bác nhé !

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có 1 em 256 bác nhé !


Lấy nhé. thanks

----------


## mua2ban1

update 6/11: Máy cân mực laser 3 tia Bosch GLL 3X ... mới đét nguyên túi ... thanh lý 1tr2 cụ nào hay thi công thì xài nhé !

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 8/11: Dao CNC new in box ... tất cả giá 1tr cả mớ (mấy chục cái các loại)

----------


## mua2ban1

Dao CNC :

----------


## mua2ban1

Update  9/11:  Nguồn viễn thông POWERONE 48V/66A max, mỗi nguồn là hai modul nguồn độc lập 48V/33A mỗi modul - có thể tách rời từng modul  xài riêng, bo vỉ linh kiện cực xịn . Bán giá 800K/em có hai em.

----------


## mua2ban1

update 13/11: PSU Seasonic SS-750JS 80 plus 750W Active PFC quạt siêu êm ....  giá 1tr

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 14/11: Tản nhiệt két nước mời các cụ chén về DIY giá 300K.

----------


## saudau

> Update 14/11: Tản nhiệt két nước mời các cụ chén về DIY giá 300K.


Lấy cục này nhe cụ

----------


## mua2ban1

> lấy cục này nhe cụ


ok cụ nhé !!!!!!!

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 16/11: PLC Mitsubishi hình thức đẹp cắm nguồn vẫn lên .... 400K

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 16/11: Nguồn 12V-70A, 12V-32A kích sẵn xài luôn .... giá 12v/70A  400K/em có 3 em, 12v/32a giá 300K/em có 2 em

----------


## mua2ban1

Update 20/11: Bộ điều khiển DELTA DVP-24EC còn rất mới... giá 400K , khuyến mại cục MICROCON-18

Đính kèm 50925

Đính kèm 50926

Đính kèm 50927

----------

